# It can't be stopped.. Why? BECAUSE I SPIT HOT FIRE. The MACness is here!!



## eyebrowless (Jan 27, 2008)

Holla!

Starting a new thread. This one is getting on my nerves.


----------



## nunu (Jan 27, 2008)

i LOVE your collection!!


----------



## eyebrowless (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i LOVE your collection!!_

 
That's just a fraction of it hun.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow!!!  Love this collection of yours--even if it is only part of it!  The thread title made me laugh since I ask myself that every time I get myself more MAC!  Don't you just love the Stylistics packaging?


----------



## Weasel (Jan 27, 2008)

omg the title haha!

i looove your collection (what you've put up so far) cant wait to see the rest


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 27, 2008)

love it


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice stuff! Can you tell me the name of the pigment at the end of your dress set's row? It looks a bit like 'Dark Soul' but seems more blu-ish...


----------



## eyebrowless (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Nice stuff! Can you tell me the name of the pigment at the end of your dress set's row? It looks a bit like 'Dark Soul' but seems more blu-ish..._

 
Forest Green. It's a D/C PRO Pig they repromoted for the holiday 07 stuff,.


----------



## eyebrowless (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_





omg the title haha!

i looove your collection (what you've put up so far) cant wait to see the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I hate to say it may take longer than intially assessed...
My mom just won 10 grand on a slot machine.
I have 600 to spend.. 
Hell, MAC is a block away... and they ain't seen NOTHIN.

Can't stop, won't stop..


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for your answer... darn, it's so nice... but I'll see if I can get one at my pro counter anyway! We'll never know...


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice collection and I love how you arranged everything so prettily for our viewing pleasure


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 29, 2008)

Fabulous collection!!  I love all of the highlighter-esque products!  And you arrange them so prettily!!  Can't wait for updates!


----------



## anaibb (Jan 29, 2008)

Gorgeous! Waiting for your updates!


----------



## slowhoney (Jan 29, 2008)

It's so awesome how you laid out the stuff for these photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice collection too!


----------

